# support groups in london



## Joshua29 (Feb 25, 2003)

Hi everyoneIs anyone aware of any support groups in London, or is anyone interested in trying to set one up?Please drop me a line if interested!Sorry to anyone who emailed me recently....I temporarily dropped off the face of the earth...am back now!Thanx/bye!


----------



## misummer nightmare (Feb 14, 2003)

I don't know of any but have wanted to start one for a long time. I don't know how much response you've had but I'd really like to get in touch with a fellow iBS Londoner.


----------



## misummer nightmare (Feb 14, 2003)

Sorry, I forgot the obvious: what's your email?


----------



## Joshua29 (Feb 25, 2003)

hiwow.....a reply!having a bad day - had an important client meeting today - and all i could focus on was the functionings of my bowel!anyway......i digress - my email address is ap7uk###yahoo.co.uki was informed by another member that there is some get together happening in July, but i haven't heard anything since or have any further detailsbe good to know if you have any ideashope you're all surviving out there!!


----------



## Myrna Richmond (Nov 29, 2001)

Please add me to the list if you get anything started. I live in Wembley. myrnrchmnd###aol.com


----------



## Joshua29 (Feb 25, 2003)

hiif you have a look on the "young adult's issues" board there appears to be a get-together happening on 20th July in London


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Yeah there is a meet happening!Spoke to midwintermaddness the other day and we talked about a support group. We can discuss it on Sunday further.Nikki


----------

